# OUTRAGED at BYBreeder!



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Before I begin, I must say this whole situation is my fault for ignorantly buying Rocky from a backyard breeder. However, I am still a little mad at Banfield and TONS at the breeder.

--------------------------------

At* 7am *I dropped Rocky off at Banfield for his neutering.

At *9:30* I get a phone call from the doctor(this is shortened):

*Doctor*: "Hi, I'm calling about Rocky. His testicles have not descended so I wanted to let you know that I recommend that he goes home and you bring him back in a few months when they have."

*Me*: ??? (I swear I have seen them! ) "Ok, well I will come get him"

*Doctor:* "It's going to be $130...since he didn't get neutered the bloodwork is no longer for free. The bloodwork was done before I checked him out"

*Me*: ..........."What are the other options since he is already there?"

*Doctor*: "We can do the cryptoid (<---SPelling?) surgery where we go in deeper and try to find his testicles in ____ (<---forgot name) tube. It will be $80."

So I call my mom and dad (haha does anyone else do this when they need advice?) and they say to get the surgery done because who knows if they will drop.

I tell the doctor to proceed and we hang up.


*11:30am* I get a phone call from the doctor. 

*Doctor*: "Well I can't find his testicles so would you like to go ahead and do the abdominal surgery and try to find them. It will cost significantly more"

*Me:* "I swear I have seen them. Can you just wait a little bit and try to look around a little more?"

*Doctor: *"I think what you saw was fat deposits but I will give you a call back"


*11:45am* Next phone call

*Doctor:* "Where did you get rocky from?" (<--in a scary voice)

*Me: *_silence_......"From a cop in san antonio."

*Doctor* "Well, I hate to say this but I think Rocky was already neutered. There is a scar on his scrotum and we can do a testosterone test for $130 but I am pretty sure he is already neutered. I would recommend sewing him up and picking him up and coming back later if his testicles come from somwhere. I'm pretty sure he is neutered though."

Transfered to nurse...

*Nurse: *"Well you can come pick Rocky up at 5pm. It will be 425.00$ because the bloodwork, the surgeries, and etc. (<---forgot the other things they said) Since he didn't get neutered it is no longer in your plan.

*Me:* "I'm going to call my parents and I will get back to you"


So I called my dad and mom and told them what was happening and they were outraged...they said I shouldn't have to pay the money...I didn't know he was neutered and the vet should not have PUSHED me to neuter at 6 months (I wanted to at a year and a half but they bugged me every 3 weeks about it and scared me that he would get aggressive) and a lot more.

Then I get another call from Banfield and my friend that works there is on the phone. 

She got them to drop any charges except for his pain medication!!!! Except that if I bring him in later to get neutered while I am on that plan, I will have to pay the 425+.
------------------------------------

I am not that mad at Banfield because I don't know how they should have proceeded (Does anyone know ?) but they caused me a ton of anguish. I missed all three of my classes and sat at home (I live across the street from petsmart) because they made it sound like he was about to undergo a terrible surgery and something was wrong with him.

I am SO UPSET at the BYB!!! How dare he sell me a puppy and not tell me it had been NEUTERED!!!! Rocky underwent surgery for NO reason!! Who neuters a puppy at SIX WEEKS!!!! 

Yes I KNOW I took a risk buying him from a BYB so please don't lecture me on that.

I just can't believe what kind of person would do that! I called his cell and left a message but I am expecting none in return.

(((To any who don't know, the original owner had to AKC gsd but bred the female before she was 2, which was against his contract and could have the female taken back. I am assuming this is why he did it.)))

I feel terrible about putting Rocky through this and I just don't know why someone would lie about neutering!! I NEVER would breed Rocky...he is a great dog but wouldn't better the breed.


Am I overreacting? OR would anyone else feel the same??

Can't wait to pick up my baby at 5PM!!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

***To anyone who DOESN'T know


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, I'd be pretty upset. Banfield screwed up royally by trying to neuter a dog that was already neutered. A single retained testicle is pretty common, but they should have looked around a little more before cutting if there was no sign of any testicles. 

I'd be very mad at the "breeder" who neutered your dog without even telling you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm...I would highly suggest you contact the breeder to ask questions and possibly another vet for a second opinion. He did all that surgery and THEN noticed the scars?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe see if your parents can go with you while you talk to the vet about his/her ineptness and their nerve for charging you for anything but the blood work. If there's the three of you talking to the one vet maybe you'll get somewhere. And I agree, I'd get a 2nd opinion after Rocky recovers.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Yep. He went into the scrotum, some tubes, and the abdominal to look for them.

I feel like a vet should have seen the scar right when he was at the scrotum...how did he not see the scrotum scar until after he went into the abdominals?

I'm waiting for the breeder to call me back.



Now I'm kind of thinking maybe this is why Rocky is developing so slow.... He is 6 months and only 48 pounds. He fills out his frame perfectly, I just thought he was a slow bloomer.


 My poor little guy


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

My mom would be great to go with me. She said she will drive in from Houston. It's funny that I'm 20 and still getting mom and dad to help me. 

I'm waiting for my boyfriend to get out of class and then he is going with me up there to speak to them. He's very calm and collected but a little intimidating. I'm a pushover...except when it comes to Rocky!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'd definitely have a talk with the vet- he should be willing to waive the surgery costs since he admitted he saw the scar afterward.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Is it just me or does this sound odd??? Why would a BYB spend any money and neuter a puppy at 6 weeks??? :thinking: I HATE Banfield, their vets are the one that no other regular vet office will hire!!!

I will never forget the day I took my Blossom in to Banfield (years ago) after her spay cause she had a reaction to stitches. They wanted to do another surgery and charge me $600!!!!  Thank goodness I decided to take her to another vet, all they had to do was aspirate the fluid and put her on antibiotics.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm no expert on how dogs are neutered but if he didn't find what he was looking for, what did he cut open??


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

He said he cut fat out....and I don't know why a BYB would do that! I am so confused at the whole situation...just wish the person would call me back.  

Has anyone else ever had a dog where they just couldn't find the testicles? I am hoping it is the vet's mistake ( in which case I will switch) and not the byb


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Some testicles are very hard to find and they have to go in deep to find them. But the 2 of them??? Don't know.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

A scar can be very light and small, especially if the dog/puppy was neutered at such a young age. The vet really had no reason to "explore" the possibilities that the puppy may have been already altered...especially if the owner brought the puppy specifically for that procedure....?!
My "fury" would primarily be directed to the breeder/seller of the puppy....
I think speaking to the vet, and explaining your concerns...perhaps he/she will negotiate the fees incurred..?!
...just my opinion...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Is it possible that the dog just didn't have any testicles to begin with?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

By the way......I am NO FAN OF BANFIELD....period.
I simply wanted to state a possible scenario....


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

You are in San Marcos ... I would recommend Buda Vet Clinic. I have been with Dr Lindstrom for years and he's a terrific vet. He's treated three of my GSD's over the years ! Very happy with he and his staff. 

http://austin.citysearch.com/profile/10193839/manchaca_tx/buda_veterinary_clinic.html


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for the recommendation!!!!! I have been looking around for vets but I don't know anyone here with GSD. I will definitely be visiting his clinic as soon as Rocky is better.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Is it just me or does this sound odd??? Why would a BYB spend any money and neuter a puppy at 6 weeks??? :thinking:
> .


Nope...me too. I don't know anything about Banfield. I understand Robin's statement as well. But because it doesn't seem right that a BYB would neuter at 6 weeks, I would want to verify with the breeder and get a second opinion if the BYB says he wasn't neutered, before paying the bill.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

from what I understand, Banfield says they will only charge you for medication but if you bring him back to be neutered it would cost your the 400+? 1. I think that's reasonable of them if I'm not reading it wrong and 2. I would never use banfield either.

I would also want to know from your 'breeder' whether he was neutered at 6 weeks and WHY didn't they tell you??

a little OT re:Banfield, here in ct, a very prominent woman vet worked for Banfield for years, she also gave big discounts and sometimes free services to rescues/shelter animals..Banfield told her to STOP they weren't in business to give out 'freebies'..So she quit and started her own practice.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Diane - I read it as they charged $425 for the bloodwork and exploratory surgery.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so did I, but then she posted this:

"Then I get another call from Banfield and my friend that works there is on the phone. 

She got them to drop any charges except for his pain medication!!!! Except that if I bring him in later to get neutered while I am on that plan, I will have to pay the 425+."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh...missed that part! In that case, I would just not go back to there! I would call the breeder and find out what the deal is and go from there. If the breeder says the dog was never neutered then find a new vet.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

How can the OP bring the dog back LATER to be neutered if the has already been done????


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nope I wouldn't go back there any which way


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

renee, I think because the vet just isn't "positive"..he's guessing by 1. seeing a scar from incision, and 2. being unable to find his testicles


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't they tattoo the dogs ear when it's been fixed? They do here in Australia.

When my nieces GSD was neutered the vet had to go on a hunt to find his testes, apparently they were up deep in the abdomen (not sure if it was both though), but her vet knew he would have to go searching because he checked the dog out first.
I would defiantly be changing vets, perhaps even when Rocky has healed take him to another vet and get him thoroughly checked out. 

I know here in Australia if you rescue a dog or cat it is supposed to be neutered before it goes home, I've seen kittens as young as 6 weeks recovering from their neutering. Is it possible that your breeder didn't in fact breed his bitch, but bought Rocky then tried to pass him off as his own? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I mean, that is always a possibility but Rocky's mom had her nipples low and you could tell they were full of milk.

Plus I had pictures of the puppies as they grew up from 6-8 weeks, and Rocky was 1 of 3 left.

They would have to be really good at being sneaky!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Shadow's mum said:


> Don't they tattoo the dogs ear when it's been fixed? They do here in Australia.


No this is not something that happens here. It sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I’d be very outraged at your vet. You would think that before blood work or anything is done they could just stick a hand down there and see what’s going on. I have heard that testicles do go up and down throughout the first couple months with some dogs and so maybe this could’ve happened but this should’ve definitely been caught on one of the other visits. That was one of the first things the vet checked on our first visit with our pup.
I also don’t believe that you should’ve been pressured the way you were. It’s clear the vets have no experience with bigger dogs since with a lot of breeds you should hold off until they are fully grown. The difference in price for anesthesia just wasn’t worth it in my mind and I’m holding out until I know for sure he’s not a stud dog (and I’m planning on getting him titled and certified so don’t everyone freak out at once).
As for the “breeder,” it really is your fault for not doing your research. And I didn’t do that much research either but was very very lucky so I’m not knocking you for it. It will be hard to go after him and get anything without a contract, or even a better way of getting a hold of him. Sadly puppies are considered goods and therefore in court would be just that. You would probably have a better shot at proving negligence on the vet’s part then the breeder’s part but in either case the expense will probably not be worth it. If you know the guy is still breeding or planning on it, figure out how to get your story out to the public so that if anyone even as much as googles his name they will see your horrible experience. You could call and threaten with a law suit just to see where it gets you, but being that he’s a cop I’m pretty sure he knows the law and understands that you have nothing to go on.
Sorry that this happened to you, I suggest getting a better vet!


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Elaine said:


> No this is not something that happens here. It sounds like a good idea though.


Actually, they do. At least at the facility that I had Kane neutered. He is tatooed. They are wonderful people and only charged $80.

Low cost Spay/Neuter


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Can't wait to hear what the breeder has to say--if anything. It all sounds so odd and doesn't really add up. I'm sure you'll be glad to have Rocky home safe and sound--and it's great that you've gotten a name of a good vet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish there was an identification system in place for spays and neuters. When I adopted Kacie(she was an abandonment case), she was at the vet for a spay, after they put her under, they shaved her and found her spay scar. She was put under for no reason. If there was a tattoo system it could have been avoided. It would save $$ at shelters/rescues as well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would run as fast as you can from Banfield. I have heard horror story after horror story about them.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I was a vet tech for years and prepped and watched hundreds of speuter surgeries. First off they shave the scrotum right after the dog is put down....if there is a scar it would have been identified before they ever cut period. Pick up your dog, pay for the blood work, and anesthesia and tell them they can eat the rest thats a load of crap


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

This doesn't sound right to me either. I doubt a breeder would pay to have puppies S/N prior to sale and not use it as a selling point/charge extra for it. I'm thinking it's the vet you should be mad at.

It is possible for the dog to have both testicles retained. Retained testicles are not all that uncommon. Vets often have to "hunt" for the retained testicle, making multiple incisions. Totally missing testicles are less common (dog never had them) but still possible. You are going to need to figure out if this dog has retained testicles or not though because if he does, they can cause problems later in life.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Can they ultra sound or xray to find retained testes?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would think they should before cutting up nilly willy to look around for them. Not sure if they'd show up though?


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Just curious, how old was the puppy when you got him? Seems to me if he was young and the breeder had had him neutered, you would have noticed the scar?? They don't heal that fast and puppies don't have a lot of coat when they're young to cover it up.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Going WAY WAY out on the limb here, but is it possible that this wasn't a surgical scar?
If it seems that the vet was that inept, is it possible this was a scratch that formed a scar or something else?

I wouldn't think so, but anything is possible.:blush:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Just pick up rocky... He does have an incision... It is seriously hidden in his fur. Will post pictures asap


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

You can get him ultrasounded later on down the road to look for them. I've not seen a vet do a neuter by actually cutting into the scrotum - the incision is made just above the scrotum. For there to be a scar there, well I would doubt that was from a neuter at 6 weeks of age. So my thought is that he is not neutered and the vet was just unable to find the testicles which is why I would wait and have an ultrasound done when he is about 12-18 mos old.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I hate Banfield. 

Back when I was in college I rescued a young cat that I found on the street. Friendly, starved, with 2 abcesses and ringworm. We called her Lily. Took her to Banfield just about every week or so for all her medical problems for about 3 months. That's about 8-10 visits and examinations by the vet. About $700 in medical bills.

We were looking at spaying her, made an appointment with Banfield, but didn't get to it with all her medical issues before I went home on break. Took the cat into my Aunt's vet who specializes in cats to be spayed. Doctor was examining the cat...said she couldn't be spayed. "Is she pregnant?" We asked in horror. Nope. You can't spay a neutered male cat. 

I shudder to think what we would have gone through if we had taken HIM to Banfield for the surgery. Get a real vet.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Right now he is still riled up from being away from us all day so I am going to wait until he calms down tomorrow and take some pictures...

The scar is a perfectly straight line in a black patch of fur below his penis.

The vet cut into him to the right of his penis...I don't know what for.

I am calling the vet recommended in Buda tomorrow.

I am just so happy to have him back with me!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

When it became evident that a standard neutering wasn't going to be in the cards for Rocky, didn't the vet call you and suggest that you take him home and wait? YOU pushed the vet to do more and more surgery because you wanted to get your bloodwork "for free". Do not blame the vet for doing what YOU instructed him to do, and agreed to. A surgical scar from a previous neutering (particularly of a very young pup) would be exceptionally difficult to see unless you specifically looking for it, and even then you can't always identify it as what it is. Same is true for a spay scar: some spay scars are so light and miniscule that they look like normal coloring patterning of the skin. You chose a "discount vet", he gave the best option which was to wait, you chose to push further with more invasive surgeries. Don't blame the vet for doing what YOU wanted to do.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Rocky is back home and doing well. Poor puppy. I had to check back to this thread to see how he was doing after you picked him up. Hopefully things will go better with the new vet.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I doubt he could have already been neutered. You said you got him at 6 wks old? That would be a lousy vet to neuter at 6 wks, and he would have had stitches or a glued incision site still at the time you took him home. No way that could have gone unnoticed. 

When I adopted Emma, I wondered if she had been spayed or not (rural shelter did no vetting.) She was about 8 months, and a friend pointed out to me the fur wouldn't have fully grown back yet (she's also a long hair) if she had been spayed. Sure enough she went into heat later. 

On the subject of tattooing.. A lot of the low cost places do it. When my cats were done by the neuter scooter they were tattooed, males in the left ear and females in the left ear and on the belly. I did have one female foster cat that we took to spay, but once she was put under and shaved they saw the scar and realized she had already been spayed. But with such small incisions frequently used these days, I wonder how often the pet is still cut open. Tattooing is a great idea and I think should be employed more often when the pet is altered. 

And holy crap to the story of the neutered male cat being recommended for a spay... Yeesh! Talk about reasons to RUN from your vet.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think you can blame the OP for telling the vet to keep going with the neutering, he isn't an expert, I'm assuming (sorry if I'm wrong) his dog was already knocked out. It sounds like the vet told him his dog had undescended testes, why would you put your dog threw another op if he is already knocked out, and the info you have is that the testes haven't dropped yet and we all know they may never drop. Which would lead to more problems. 
I think most people in these circumstance would have done the same thing. If the vet wasn't confident with going ahead he should have/could have said something. It sounds like the vet was out of his depth and going on a fishing expedition, at the very least you would think the vet would have felt for the testes position prior to surgery.


As a side note perhaps you guys in the US should be pushing for mandatory tattooing of fixed animals.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the defending! Yes, Rocky was already under when the vet recommended that I "take him home" and let him wait to see "if" they dropped. Since they haven't dropped in 6 months, and Rocky was already under, I didn't see any reason to make him go through that twice.

Price is not an issue with me. I work 40 hours a week and go to school for 15 a week...I just put the prices to show other people how they were throwing numbers out there.

*You chose a "discount vet", he gave the best option which was to wait, you chose to push further with more invasive surgeries. Don't blame the vet for doing what YOU wanted to do.*

Rocky is my first dog. All of my friends recommended Banfield, my parent's friend recommended Banfield, so I chose from that. They don't have GSD and I won't put them down for telling me to go there, because maybe their experience was good. 

It is extremely rude for you to say I chose a discount vet, insinuating that I chose bad care for Rocky. Banfield is not very cheap....

If you are going to make assumptions and rude comments please do not reply to my post.


Thank you everyone else for the support.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

And by the way, if you read my post you would see that since ROcky was 8 weeks old the vet has told me every three weeks at our checkups that he NEEDS to be neutered or he would be aggressive and pee all over the house. Being a first time owner, the vet seemed to know what was right...and after getting calls from them every week for the past month to schedule his neutering after I CANCELLED twice, I finally did it


I just read someone else's question...I got Rocky at 8 1/2 weeks, the owner lied and told me 6 weeks on the phone and when I got there I just checked the papers they gave me to make sure he had his vaccines, when I got home it showed his birthday and he was 8 1/2....


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

(I should have checked, I know, please don't bash me for that too)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Let's not have everyone get all heated up here. 

It does not matter what breed of dog goes there, it is good to learn and research and find out about Banfield - now you know and other people may want to do their own research after reading this. 

It is hard to find a vet, doctor, professional of any type that you trust. 

Good luck finding one and finding...his testicles...his surgery scars...and all sorts of weird things that need to be found with your poor Rocky!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Everyone is a first time owner at one time....and as most first time owners, we tend to look to the "professionals" for guidance. I know I trusted my first vet and believed everything he said to be gospel. No one is perfect and everyone is going to make mistakes.

What is important is that you learn from your mistakes, which it sounds like you are by taking Rocky to another vet. Good for you.

We all know that the dogs we get later usually benefit from the mistakes we made with our first. 

I know you want what is best for Rocky. Don't be afraid to tell your vet no...or question what they want to do or what they are doing. You are the only one who knows your dog best.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

DnP said:


> Everyone is a first time owner at one time....and as most first time owners, we tend to look to the "professionals" for guidance. I know I trusted my first vet and believed everything he said to be gospel. No one is perfect and everyone is going to make mistakes.
> 
> What is important is that you learn from your mistakes, which it sounds like you are by taking Rocky to another vet. Good for you.
> 
> ...


Well said.
I hate to even THINK about some of the stupid things in did in regard to my first dog.............lol. 
Trust me, going with your vets recommendations is minor compared to some of what I did.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Banfield is far from a "discount" vet. They get people with their HMO-style "pet care packages" but they're not cheap at all. I took a dog there once when it was a Saturday afternoon and they were the only place open besides the emergency vet 30 miles away. . . Banfield ripped my head off for the office visit.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Banfield is actually very expensive and not worth teh service you get. Glad you have a recommendation for another vet for Rocky. 

It is hard to say no to the vet, especially with a first dog. I think sometimes when you have had more experience under your belt you can get a littlte crustier. Our vet kept on me to nueter Havoc at 6 months too. I finally told her I would get around to in on my shcedule not hers. 

I would raeher doubt Rocky was nuetered before you got him and this really does sound suspicios. Curious to know how this ll works out. 

Good thing Rocky has you on his side, we know you will try to do the best for him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You agreed to pay for a neuter. You did not get a neuter. They cut into your dog and your dog is going to suffer the effects of anesthesia, and surgery. You have an insurance plan or some type of plan at the vet, and now, because of what has happened, your plan does not cover what has happened. 

I hope you paid by check and can cancel it. Ok, you did not need to pay for anything but the pain medication. But they CAUSED your dog the pain, without even neutering your dog! They should cover all of it. 

BECAUSE, IF your breeder did not neuter, and a byb does not neuter puppies, sorry, than, your dog has to go through all of this all over again, and he will suffer pain again, and the effects of anesthesia again, and you will be put out again!

It sounds like you had a very inept vet. But I am not a vet or vet tech, and I really do not know how sneaky the little testes can be. 

I do not blame you for asking your parents and having them go ahead. I would have done the same thing if I was unfamiliar with a procedure, etc. 

Is the plan your veterinary insurance or some banfield type plan? 

I am a bit insensed about this whole thing. 

The only other possibility is that the breeder was working with some rescue, and they offered some type of incentive if he placed the puppies already fixed. He certainly should have let you know if he did this. I would call and ask him specifically, and explain what happened. Because what you need to do now, is decide whether or not your dog is actually neutered. 

I feel for you. What a nightmare. 

I would never use a low-cost spay neuter that cut out bloodwork, etc, but this does not seem to be the case. It sounds like the pet store vet clinic is pretty infamous. Too bad you had to find out this way. 

Pet store training is over-priced, and generally poor quality. But their grooming seems to be just fine. I have never tried their vets.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Having been in volved in many many neuters, I will say this dog probably is bilateral chryptorchid and both testicles are probably still in the belly. During a normal neuter, a small incision is make directly in front of the scrotum and the testicles are"popped" out of the incision, tied and cut off, then second one is done the same way. In an easy chryptorchid, they can feel the undecended testicle and pull it out the initial incision and take it out. If the missing testicle can't be felt, another incision is make right along the sheath line and they find the "tube" that attaches the testicle and follow it up to where the missing testicle is, usually around the kidney, sometimes wrapped around the ureters...In an undecended testicle, it has not gone through the ring into the scrotum, so is usually lying beside the penis line An undecended testicle is very small, about the size of the tip of your thumb, so can be hard to find it can take alot of searching. A good vet will find the testicle or testicles even if it takes awhile. I would suspect that the testicles are still in the belly, high up by the kidneys somewhere. Most BYB are not going to do a neuter, especially on a tiny baby. Even if it was done, there would still be a small scar in front of the scrotum, and when shaved, it should easily be seen How big is the incision on your puppy? Where are the incisions? if she really looked he should almost have an incision like a spay surgery, that is the only way to search for missing testicles.


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Is there an update on Rocky? Did you get ahold of the breeder? I hope everything turns out good for you and him..


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i know this is an old post. (throw my 2 cents) when i first took Triad in for his first vet visit. the dr checked to see if his testicals was not in his abdomen (which they wernt) he told me that he dont neuter them till they are about 6 months . i thin k 6 weeks is too young for any spaying or neutering .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

TriadGSD, 6 months is very young for neutering as well... I would wait until your pup is structurally grown before taking away his hormones.


----------

